# wanted: good deal on specialized toupe 143



## DustyClark (May 30, 2002)

I have been searching for some time for a good deal on a black Specialized Toupe titanium rail 143 saddle (not gel, not team). My LBS doesn't carry Specialized. The only one in the city that does, only offers the Toupe on special order, at $20 higher than MSR. I tried ebay, but the "new" ones offered are mostly seconds, used ones are generally damaged, or white, wrong size, very used, etc. I have tried emailing companies (it seems most sellers of the Toupe online are in the UK, and they won't ship to the U.S). I have found some dealers in the U.S. online, but they only want instore sales. Long drive from Indianapolis to California for a saddle! : ( I found one dealer that advertised the Toupe for $129, I called to order 2, but again, instore sales only, DANG! What gives? Why do they even offer them online if they won't SELL online? I am leery of buying a used saddle off of Craigslist as I have seen how some people take care of (or should I say DON'T take care of their bikes) and some don't feel rips, cracks, dings and dents are important, or worth mentioning. I do. Does anybody know where I can get a decent buy on this saddle?

Thanks,

DustyClark


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

You will not find a Specialized dealer that is willing to ship. Specialized does not allow online or phone in orders that require shipping. In otherwords, reputable dealers can only do in store sales. The stuff you see on the internet is not from a dealer and does not have a warranty. With that said I picked up a slightly used black Toupe last summer, looked brand new, and got a new never used white one also. I guess I lucked out a bit at that time since I'm the hunt for another white one right now and not having much luck...There's a few 143's, but I need a 130 in white...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

rbart4506 said:


> You will not find a Specialized dealer that is willing to ship. Specialized does not allow online or phone in orders that require shipping. In otherwords, reputable dealers can only do in store sales. The stuff you see on the internet is not from a dealer and does not have a warranty. With that said I picked up a slightly used black Toupe last summer, looked brand new, and got a new never used white one also. I guess I lucked out a bit at that time since I'm the hunt for another white one right now and not having much luck...There's a few 143's, but I need a 130 in white...



yup. if you want to pay less you're going to have to get a take off. theres really no other way


----------



## DustyClark (May 30, 2002)

Hey, OneGear, PJHarary, and RBART, 

Thanks for the heads-up. I don't know why things have to be so hard to do. I just want a new Specialized Toupe (what a goofy name). I have 3 Fizik Ariones now, but want to try the Toupe. I went to my LBS 3 weeks ago and tried to buy a Cannondale Super Six. They told me Cannondale won't even consider building one until at least the middle of March or later. Are they nuts? At those prices? They ought to be churning them out like doughnuts! Or maybe the takeover rumors about Shwinn are true? The bike shop has 2 Super Sixes in-store (a 58 & a 60, I need a 54). They're the biggest bike store in Indy and they don't carry Specialized. Go figure. The only reason I can figure for the in-store thing about the Toupe is so Specialized can make sure you pay top dollar (or more) through the nose. Kind of turns me off. Again, thanks for all your input. Keep turnin' those wheels!

Dusty


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Did you try Gray Goat on the south side? I bought a Ti Toupe from them a month or so ago and they had several on the rack. Haven't been in since then though, so inventory could have changed.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

You can order from specialized own web site . those saddles are high priced aren't they


----------



## DustyClark (May 30, 2002)

Hi, mh3,

Thanks for the tip, I just got done emailing them to see if they had any in stock. I'm crossing my fingers!

Will let you know.

Thanks,

Dusty


----------



## ccqueensryche (Jun 18, 2008)

Apologies, this was posted in error - please disregard!
Thank you -


----------

